

Internet-wide port 443 (https) port scans - uuid_to_string
https://scans.io/study/umich-https

======
uuid_to_string
Experiment: Put a listener on port 443. Log traffic to port 443.

As far as I know this scanning is still ongoing. The src IP is assigned to the
University of Michigan.

I am told if start a listener on tcp/443 you can expect to get scanned within
48 hours of when your listener first comes online.

scan data from zmap + heartbleed exploit utility = ?

~~~
nemasu
Wow, they're making it waay to easy haha ... must ... resist. -_-

